# The Reception > Sentiments Express >  Where is TULIP missing???

## sikandar107

Can anyone tell me where is TULIP missing?  Is she doing fine?  I am eager to know.  She is such a kind, pious and sweet soul that one always wish talking to her.

----------


## Endurer

You're missing too

----------


## sikandar107

I do visit DT at times but go back when I find no one who we used to interact with is here, go back.

----------


## Endurer

Sadly that has been the case for some time but that's about to change.

----------


## Tulip

> Can anyone tell me where is TULIP missing?  Is she doing fine?  I am eager to know.  She is such a kind, pious and sweet soul that one always wish talking to her.


I am sorry Sikandar that I was out of touch all this time. But it's good to know that you guys missed me here  :Smile:  How have you been?

----------


## Yawarkamal

:Smile:  :Wink: o_O

----------


## Tulip

I'm not sure what these emoticons mean here but thanks anyway Yawar.

----------


## sikandar107

Tulip - Nice to know that you are gud.  I was thinking abt your well being.  Just do not get much time to visit DT.  Tae care and keep a message whenever u get time.

----------


## Tulip

> Tulip - Nice to know that you are gud.  I was thinking abt your well being.  Just do not get much time to visit DT.  Tae care and keep a message whenever u get time.


Sikandar... So good to see you back here... :Smile:   :Smile: 
I am ok now Sikandar... how are you doing? And do come to DT whenever you can. I hope you are doing well too.

----------


## sikandar107

Tulip finally got a note from you.  I also kept coming occassionally just to see if you guy ever visit this place.  Yeah I am gud enuff.  Of course had lots of problems, yet could overcome them.  You said, you are ok rite?  I wanted to listen, "I am fine" from you.  You deserve to be fine not just "OK".  :Smile:

----------


## Tulip

Yes Sikandar, I myself have been going through a rough patch. But things are getting okay now that's why I said I am okay. 
And I understand life is not easy always, we all are fighting our own battles. I wish you the best of luck with all the problems you are facing. May Allah make it easy for you. Aameen.

And the feeling is mutual...  :Smile:  I hope to see you around and have a nice chat with you here sometime soon.

----------


## sikandar107

Tulip have u heard those lines - Upar neeche, neeche upar lehar chale jeevan ki, nadaan hai jo bith kinare poochhe raah watan ki.  Chalna jeevan ki kahani, rukna maut ki nishani !!

----------


## Tulip

Well not exactly the ones you wrote but I've read others with the similar message. So yeah life goes on with it's hurdles and momentary peace. =)

----------

